# CL - Enco 1102032 (Jet 1236 family) Metal Lathe and Accessories - $2200 (San Mateo, CA)



## DAT510 (Mar 23, 2018)

This popped up on CL.  Looks like a clean example (minus the surface rust) of the Jet 1024 1236 family of Lathes.  Looks like lots of tooling is included.  Factory Stand.

In my neighborhood, but I already have one.

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/tls/d/encometal-lathe-and/6540284064.html

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------













This lathe was only used 2-3 times by my dad to help restore an old car. It has not been used in over 10 years so it does have some light surface rust. It just needs to be cleaned up just a bit and it will be just like new.


----------



## Z2V (Mar 24, 2018)

That seems like a lot of tooling for a lathe that’s only been used 2-3 times. Looks like a good deal.


----------

